# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  صور قلعة تاروت من الداخل و الخارج

## @Abu Ali@

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


صور قلعة تاروت من الداخل و الخارج { حديثاً }

نبدأ من الخارج


:حركات:




هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 922x692 الابعاد 69KB.



هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 922x692 الابعاد 78KB.


هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 922x692 الابعاد 129KB.


هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 922x692 الابعاد 122KB.


هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 922x692 الابعاد 113KB.


هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 922x692 الابعاد 83KB.

هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 922x692 الابعاد 64KB.


يتبع

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*من الداخل*
*:* 





*هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 922x692 الابعاد 123KB.* 


*هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 922x692 الابعاد 190KB.*
*هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 922x692 الابعاد 94KB.* 


*هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 922x692 الابعاد 81KB.* 


*هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 922x692 الابعاد 83KB.* 


*هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 922x692 الابعاد 193KB.* 


*هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 922x692 الابعاد 182KB.* 


*هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 922x692 الابعاد 206KB.* 


*هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 922x692 الابعاد 157KB.* 








*منقول*

----------


## جنون الذكريات

*مافي صور اهئ*

----------


## مضراوي

يسلموا

----------


## أبصرت النور

مشكور اخوي على الصور بس انتظرت واجد من الداخل افتكر بنشوف القلعه من الداخل وبعدين يطلع صور كله عمود كان اكتفيت بصورتين 
بس الأوليين الي من الخارج تصوير حلو 
موفق

----------


## eman.7

يعطيك العافيه على الصور



تحياتي

----------


## كتكوتــه

*يسلمووو*
*يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*جميلة جدا القلعة يكفي إنها في جزيرة* 
*تاااروت ...*
*الصووور رااائعة جدا وفي الطبيعة أحلى*
*تسلم دياااتك خييي  أبو علي*
*وعساااك على القوة ..*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتصدق عاد 
دووم احلم اشوف هالقلعه الي عندنا 
بس للأسف اراها من خلف السياج 
وبجانبها تلك النخله 

يعطيك العافية

----------


## ملاك الررروح

مشكووووووووور
خيووو
على الصور الحلوووة
يعطيك ألف عااافية
دمـــــــــت

----------


## ليلاس

يسلمووووووووا اخوي

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

يسلمواعلى صورالحلوة

----------


## بحر الاحلام

يسلمووو ع الطرح

----------


## madreed

طرح رائع

بس لو مكملنه بتاريخ القلعه
وويش صار

يصير اروع من رائع


تشكر لجهدك

----------


## حنين الايام

يسلمو

----------


## الفراشة الحمراء

_يعطيك العافيه_

----------


## جنى الورود

*تسلم أخي على الصور جميلة*

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

ماافي صور

----------


## يوم سعيد

*يبدوا ان المشاركة بالصور لم تؤتي اكلها فالروابط لم تعطي ما هو مطلوب منها فعليه العوض ومنه العوض ..؟ بأمل تحديث المشاركة كي تتاح لهواة التراث فرصة التعرف على ماضينا المجيد ...!!*

----------


## التعيس

*للاسف ماطلعت معاي الصور*
*بالرغم اني كنت اتمنى رؤيتها*
*على العموم يعطيك العافيه*

----------

